# Urgent help needed with assist-hatching



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Urgent help needed please:

We have a baby who was hatching out of Spot and Lucy's clutch that Spot tried to assist before he was ready. We found the egg opened up at the air sac side (fortunately), but there was a little bit of blood around the baby and the yolk sac hasn't been absorbed fully yet. He was also dehydrated so we put a drop of water into the egg to get the membrane re-hydrated and the little chick started chirping. Because of his chirping and movements, we originally thought he was going to be alright. I was also trying to apply gentle pressure to the egg where his yolk was to see if he would try and contract it. At first, he was doing as it says chicks do on Susanne's website when they are absorbing the yolk, but now he has gotten very quiet and is only opening his mouth and taking deep breaths with no chirping. His is in the correct position if that helps clarify anything. I am worried about the little one and would really like to see him make it. 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay has the little one started to absorb the yolk, if not you can follow the advice on susannes website with the papertowel forming a protection to keep the chick in the egg if need be, is the egg still in the nest box or do you have it in a brooder, how many days early was this chick assisted by parents if under 16 days i really cant say how he will fare. if he has absorbed the egg yolk you can peel enough of the shell away slowly to see if he will hatch on his own, but if he seems to be really struggling you may need to help him out, pictures would be a good idea so that i can see how much of a hole mommy and daddy made, you did the right thing with the q-tip and until you know it is safe to hatch babe, it is best that it isnt in with parents unless you can get in every hour or so to check the state of the membrane or do an emergency hatch.

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html
there are pictures near the bottom your looking for photo 28-29. these show how to make a temporary egg shell to keep babe in.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. He has started to absorb the yolk and is chirping again since we gave him a little more heat for warmth. He was with the parents but we have him out trying to keep him warm since he seems to fare better with the warmth and away from his meddling father. I now believe he should be able to hatch on his own and I did do the paper towel wrap also to keep him in the egg just in case he decides he wants out and starts pushing. As of now, things are looking better and hopefully he will make it through this ordeal. As for heat, what are your suggestions for him? I have been grabbing wash clothes out of the dryer and letting the egg rest on those until they cool down, and then I will go grab another, etc... I always make sure they aren't too hot also since I don't want to accidentally cook the yolk and make it impossible to be absorbed. (I am really ticked since I can't seem to find my electric blanket anywhere)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Were you able to get the yolk into the body? if so is it staying in? if not you can try to get the yolk back in and then gently rotate your fingertip while pressing down to help twist the umbilical dord. Since the area is moist you may have to put something on it to dry it. 2 options: if you have any capsules that contain antibiotics you can use the powder from the capsule to put over this area...OR if you have corn starch use a little of this to help abosorb the moisture.

If gasping the little one sounds like it it weak. Heat is a priority, so try to keep it warm. Do not try to give it fluids or anything until it down is fluffy and dry. Then carefully feed it a drop of water, with a drop of honey mixed in (for energy)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*As for heat, what are your suggestions for him? I have been grabbing wash clothes out of the dryer and letting the egg rest on those until they cool down,*
*-----------------------------*

You can also use the microwave to warm up towels. OR...1/2 way fill up a zip lock bag with warm water. Lay it down and place a wad of tissues on it to place the egg/chick on.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

okay thats fine for heat also i know a surgical glove with hot water, or a hot water bottle covered in a blanket work fine, once he's completely absorbed the yolk and ready to come out you will need to remove him from the heat, you could start doing this now, you only do it in 15 minute bouts as i know parents will leave an egg to cool to hatch and it does help so doing the dryer is really good just remember to keep an eye on him. im glad he's doing better and hopefully he will hatch himself. Just remember that constant heat for a hatching egg is not totally good nor is it totally bad so remember to do the 15 minutes in the cooler area, on a luke warm cloth. Please let me know if you have to assist hatch cause if no one else is on that can help i can walk you through it, though susanne does have awesome information on her website. I have had 3 this year due to humidity and chicks who got turned around, i thought the first was a parent but on closer inspection i found the chick was actually trapped in that location due to low humidity so it could only pip in one location.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for such wonderful help guys but sadly we lost him last night. I went to check on him after only ten minutes of taking a shower and his yolk sac must have ruptured in that short time. By then it was too late and he was already gone. We think his toenail is what scraped against it and ruptured it. May our little one RIP and at least he helped us realize about the father bird and help save future generations as well


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss


----------

